# Otakon 2013 Furmeet



## Ryu100 (May 14, 2013)

It's that time again, people! (ok, it's been that time...lazy kitsune is lazy XD)
For those who are new to the scene, we usually hold the meet Saturday afternoons. The exact time as usual is up for suggestions as well as location.
So if you're planning to come, post here. I'll be keep a list of who is coming and if they are suiting, what they're be wearing. 

If you have a cosplay.com account, feel free to post in this thread as well.
http://www.cosplay.com/showthread.php?t=323413

Edit: Current time and location is 3pm on the 4th floor

Who's Coming
Ryu100 (Loki partial)
HanaKitty (Fluttershy or Yveltal fursuit)
BouncyBat (fursona fursuit)
Inktail
WestWindHowling and roomie (Arrow and Daisy fursuits)


----------



## BouncyBat (May 18, 2013)

I'll be there, in my 'sona suit. 

I'm good for any time Friday but 2pm or 9pm+ during rave hours, and I'm good for Saturday at anytime but 11 am and 9pm+rave hours ouo.


----------



## HanaKitty (May 18, 2013)

I'm definitely coming!~  I'll be able to get there any time, any place.  If it's Friday, I'll be in Hana, if it's Saturday I'll either be in Fluttershy or a new fursuit, Yveltal.  If it's Sunday, I'll be there in Thunder.


----------



## Inktail (Jun 5, 2013)

You can definitely  expect to see me their this year, still suitless i am afraid though. Also just so you know I am trying to design the otaku furs group on fa an mascot so if anyone has any suggestions i would appreciate it.


----------



## Ryu100 (Jun 9, 2013)

The list has been updated and a link to the cosplay.com thread was added to the main post.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 1, 2013)

My roomie and I will definitely be there! I'll be in Arrow and he'll be in Daisy (or another suit if I get it done)


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 13, 2013)

Since I've yet to hear any time suggestions, is everyone alright with that Saturday at 3pm on the 4th floor? That location seems to work best for us and there's currently only one other gathering up there for that time slot.


----------



## Ingram_skyfox (Jul 21, 2013)

I should be there in my fursona.


----------



## Corgii (Jul 29, 2013)

I'll be there in my partial!  Just gotta get my feet done in time :X Saturday afternoon works for me.


----------



## edgehusky (Jul 31, 2013)

My girlfriend and I will be in our sheep partials, Clover and Ramble!


----------



## edgehusky (Jul 31, 2013)

Also, Saturday afternoon is fine with me! Maybe not evening though. I'll be piss drunk :3


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yay, more people! It seems like we will have a pretty good sized group. The first post has been edited with time and location. That being said, a bit of a heads up, we will be sharing the space with an Adventure Time gathering. I am expecting that group to be pretty big and while I will try to get us decent space, we might possibly get shoved into whatever's left space-wise. The best way you all can help is to try and show up a little early if possible. It will be easier to claim an area with a group as opposed to 2-3 people just standing by while we try and round everybody up..


----------



## Flippy (Aug 13, 2013)

It was fun guys!


----------

